# The Whites Might be a Little Hot



## Clark (Nov 26, 2015)

Still working on those photoshop skills.
On the flip side, I'm not earning here. Then there are the thieves...


Last round from the dam this year.
Make your own captions.


































Still Buddies


----------



## AdamD (Nov 26, 2015)

I love it, fighting over the Thanksgiving feast


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 26, 2015)

Excellent shots Clark! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 26, 2015)

Amazing shots, Clark.


----------



## abax (Nov 26, 2015)

Did the original fish catcher get to keep the fish? These
photos are so dramatic that I want to know who won.


----------



## troy (Nov 26, 2015)

Awesome pics, thanks!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 27, 2015)

Nice catch, two ways. I saw the fumble catch through the lens but didn't get the picture (original catcher lost to the second who caught in midair)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 27, 2015)

well captured.
The power line towers make an 'ugly' juxtaposition.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 29, 2015)

What a great sequence!!!! Bravo!!!! Jean


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks, nice capture of the great moments.


----------

